# Woodworking ...Civil War Theme Whirligig



## DanO55 (Feb 15, 2016)

Anyone here into woodworking ... anyone  make Whirligigs??
         This is actually the Final Part of a 4 part Video Series that  I made a while ago in my woodworking show, combining 3 of my hobbies, Woodworking, Whirligig Building & Banjo playing... all coming togeather to tell a story with a Civil War Theme.. 
          From beginning to end this took me quite a while to finish with many changes on the way but if you care to take the time to watch all 4 parts I think you'll appreciate all the time it took. Everything you see was Hand Cut and Shaped and Hand painted. Made Nearly 100% of Wood.     It was a lot of work and took a lot of trial & error  but also  fun to make. 

           I have made many different whirligigs but this is my biggest and most complexed one with a Cam Motor Movement.
  Hope you like what you see, thanks for watching...   video link below


https://youtu.be/eYc0206Vl20<a href="https://youtu.be/eYc0206Vl20" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">


----------



## FazeFour (Feb 15, 2016)

That's cool, Dan! I like all the little details, and the dog is a brilliant addition. My Gramps, who was a collector, would have definitely wanted this.


----------



## Annarose (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi,I do like whirlagigs.I made two a few years ago.A logger chopping a block of wood.I don't know if I will make any more.They are pretty hard to make


----------

